# Pudden's wet adventures



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like you and the crew had a great time! It's beautiful there


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The Pudden and her mama have the best adventures. Looks the the Pud had a great summer.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Fabulous pictures!

I'm so glad that you didn't have an encounter with the bear people. Are they grizzlies?

You have some scary neighbors.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just loved hearing about your adventure and looking at the pictures. Hiccup and Pudden look like they are in their element!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I can't believe you use a pack raft with 2 dogs! That is simply amazing! Nobody here unless they are from Alaska can imagine what you are doing. Pack rafts have got to be about the hardest thing to stear and paddle. Gosh that is amazing. 

We float (for you all down in the States that means rafting) our dogs on our cataraft. It's 16' long with a nice hard bottom and 2 inflatable tubes. Getting 3 goldens in is easy, keeping them in is another matter. We have a great time fishing, watching ducks, and hoping to see bears. Have a great fall.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful country. Looks like everyone had a lot of fun.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a full and wonderful life you give Pudden, and now Hiccup. I thoroughly enjoy hearing about your adventures.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Well now, it looks like Cpt'n Mama, First Mate Pudden and Crewman Hiccup had a whale(bone) of a time! 
I love your stories and pictures - thank you!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW! What a wonderful post, you really do have such an amazing lifestyle! I love reading all about it and now with Hiccup added to the picture it's even more interesting and I didn't think that was possible!
Great photos, thank you for letting us step inside your world


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful, amazing, fabulous pictures! I guess I'd be nervous with bear sitings, but I'm sure you all know what to do!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I always enjoy reading about your adventures and seeing the fantastic pictures.

Pudden and Hiccup have a great life with you in Alaska.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I always enjoy da Pudden stories, crewman Hiccup is new this season? What a lovely crew and sceenery you have! Give da crew some scritches from NC! You're much braver than I!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just WOW!!!!!!!!!!
Absolutely beautiful pictures and it sure looks like you all had a good time.
the pciture of Pudden and Hiccup sure makes me smile - thanks!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love all the stories of your grand adventures. Glad crewman Hiccup gave the bear people notice to give way to the flotilla heading their way.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> I can't believe you use a pack raft with 2 dogs! That is simply amazing! Nobody here unless they are from Alaska can imagine what you are doing. Pack rafts have got to be about the hardest thing to stear and paddle. Gosh that is amazing.
> 
> We float (for you all down in the States that means rafting) our dogs on our cataraft. It's 16' long with a nice hard bottom and 2 inflatable tubes. Getting 3 goldens in is easy, keeping them in is another matter. We have a great time fishing, watching ducks, and hoping to see bears. Have a great fall.


yeah, well. Mama got the big raft made for "large persons and big-game hunters" so she could fit in her Pudden. Crewman Hiccup is a very small person and doesn't really count.

It's not that hard to steer at all; it turns on a dime and is easily maneuverable. It just isn't very fast.

Your rig looks very impressive; the perfect vehicle for 3 goldens. Now, if only one could haul that thing into the backcountry in your backpack....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It's still amazing that you keep everyone calm and happy in your raft and in the kayak. Do they ever get excited and jump out to chase the birds or the fish? Our dogs just shake and vibrate with excitement for the first 30 minutes in the raft. I used to think they were shivering and cold, but no the excitement was almost too much for them.

Our cataraft frame breaks down into peices 6' long or less. The tubes weigh less than 80# each. Perfect for our supercub (airplane for those non-flyers). It takes quite a few trips to ferry it, especially with 3 goldens, so it's not a common trip for us. Using a trailer with the truck is much easier, but limiting on where we go. We stick to the Kenai, Eagle, and Gulkana Rivers. Which rivers do you find yourself on? We have a friend in Kotzebue with an air taxi business. We've been thinking about heading up to the Noatak next summer. Ever run it?

I noticed you have your dogs on leashes. Any particular reason why? Just curious. We never hardly ever leash our dogs, except when we are actively fishing and worried about hooking a dog. I also noticed the bear spray. Have you ever tried using it? I'm pretty hung up on my slug gun with 2-1/2" shells, it will about break your wrist with it's pistol grip, but I'm scared the bear spray won't be enough repellent. We have had our dogs chase bears out of camp. I think they are protecting the plane or the raft more than us though. Do your dogs keep the bears away too?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claudia....First Mate Pudden and Crewman Hiccup have a blessed life with you. If I was younger and single I would be blazing a trail to the Alaska outback

Thanks for sharing all of your wonderful adventures with us!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Crewman Hiccup....if that name doesn't put a smile on your face your face must be broken!

I must admit I always look forward to your posts and am never disappointed...between the sheer adventure and your unique sence of humor it's always a must read.

Thank you,

Pete


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> It's still amazing that you keep everyone calm and happy in your raft and in the kayak. Do they ever get excited and jump out to chase the birds or the fish? Our dogs just shake and vibrate with excitement for the first 30 minutes in the raft. I used to think they were shivering and cold, but no the excitement was almost too much for them.
> 
> Our cataraft frame breaks down into peices 6' long or less. The tubes weigh less than 80# each. Perfect for our supercub (airplane for those non-flyers). It takes quite a few trips to ferry it, especially with 3 goldens, so it's not a common trip for us. Using a trailer with the truck is much easier, but limiting on where we go. We stick to the Kenai, Eagle, and Gulkana Rivers. Which rivers do you find yourself on? We have a friend in Kotzebue with an air taxi business. We've been thinking about heading up to the Noatak next summer. Ever run it?
> 
> I noticed you have your dogs on leashes. Any particular reason why? Just curious. We never hardly ever leash our dogs, except when we are actively fishing and worried about hooking a dog. I also noticed the bear spray. Have you ever tried using it? I'm pretty hung up on my slug gun with 2-1/2" shells, it will about break your wrist with it's pistol grip, but I'm scared the bear spray won't be enough repellent. We have had our dogs chase bears out of camp. I think they are protecting the plane or the raft more than us though. Do your dogs keep the bears away too?


The Pudden is an excitable person who has been known to go overboard head-first to hunt salmon. The Pudden is also VERY unreasonable about wildlife and would probably be extremely rude to any bear person, so she has to go on her long leash when there's lots of bears, as was the case in that last trip.

Crewman Hiccup is almost never on a leash, only that one time when we camped opposite the wolf den and the wolves were patrolling the edge of our gravel bar. mama was worried Crewman Hiccup would make a nice little wolf snack....

we travel the rivers of the Seward peninsula north of Nome: the Sinuk, the Kougaruk and Kusitrin, the Pilgrim, the Solomon and Casadepage, the Nuikluk...


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Love, love, love! your story! When I worked up in Dry Bay we had all types of people rafting down the Alsak River...such wilderness! One does not understand total wilderness until they've camped in Alaska....

You inspired me last year and so I wanted to make sure you see my update... Cannella and I are practicing our kayak skills and doing well. I had a late start but hope to hit the high lakes of the Sierras next summer and do some river, bay kayaking...no ocean kayaking for me. She loves it and I can haul her back in if she jumps out. Someone told me to tie her to my wrist so I may try that. Here is a pic and please do share more of your adventures as you have time: K


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

awesome! That's a cool kayak you two have. Maybe Cannella can sit in the empty seat up front and do her share in paddeling?


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

The only thing she is going to do is bring me her ballie, 24 hours a day if able but at least she can sniff it out of anywhere and place it where I tell her....

Eventually I'll make the front cozier for her but we have to start somewhere and it really is reserved for the person type of animal in my life!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, sounds like The Pudden and Hiccup had a great time. Beautiful pics thanks for sharing your lives with us


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Loved reading about your adventure. Great pictures of the entire crew


----------

